# 2015 Z06.... (Evil Grin)



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

So, this being one of my all time cars on my list of cars to own before I die, this being the most feasible now. Especially since the C7 was announced. 

While I love my TT RS, I went and saw the C7 in person for the first time tonight. As I have been avoiding the dealership a half mile from my house for the last 3 years since I have lived here, because I didn't want to be tempted. 

Well ill my boss, who recently sold his 2014 C7 due to his divorce couldn't stop raving about it. So much so that I have been building online, and crunching numbers for over a week straight. 

Means tonight I finally went to see it eye to eye. And I have to say, driving by one, seeing pics online, do nothing for the beauty of this beast. Even in standard stingray trim! 

I I am smitten... Which is my dilemma. I love the rarity of my RS. I love everything about it, by it holds no weight next to a C7 Z06 in looks and pretty much everything else. 

I drive my cars, they are no garage queens. I live in Phoenix now so there is no winter problem, and I don't care about putting thousands of miles on the car. Totally different attitude in vehicles. 

Sooo, the question "WOULD YOU?" Or is there a reasonable alternative you could justify.... 

PS: I have the Dealership owner drooling over the RS because of its rarity. He loves buying cars like this and driving them, and then selling them off. It's his strange thing lol. He recently took in that $60,000 Kia "luxury" vehicle on trade in and drove it around lol. 

This is what it would be:











AND GO!


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

They are BIG, they suck gas, and that's about the extent of my complaints.

My local autox hotshoes love Vettes. They sound great. I hear the C7 is a significant step up in interior quality.

I would consider one but it wouldn't fit in my garage very well. I even get the GM employee discount and I still don't really want a GM car. My dad has a 2015 ATS and I think it's a pile of ****... Cue is garbage, at least the Vette doesn't have that, but I think the system is still based on the same root platform...


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

I would not do it, only two reason I would get rid of my TT RS.....GTR or R8 V10👊


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

milo said:


> I would not do it, only two reason I would get rid of my TT RS.....GTR or R8 V10👊


+1. Specifically, I would not trade my TT-RS for anything less than a Nismo GT-R or R8 GT... Or the new 911 GT3RS, or the New TT-RS coming out. I understand though, the C7 Z06 is just as good on the track as above cars mentioned, except when its time to sell it. I think the resale value on non collector Vettes are about as good as Range Roversthumbdown.

Why not just do the 034 RS500 kit like you said & call it a day? I think the performance of the TT-RS with the RS500 kit should be similar, if not better, than the Z06, no?

opcorn:


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I am all for chasing ultimate track performance... but... you would need to be OK with owning a GM product and a vette. Anyway, who cares what we think, get the car that interests you.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

I've owned a number of Corvettes, the last being a C6 Z06. Have you driven one? Much different car. They certainly do have their charms.

Anyway, to me, perhaps the biggest downside of buying a 100K Z06 is the service and support you will get from the local Chevy dealer. It's horrible. Only exception might be if you live next to one of the few dealers that specialize in Corvettes, even then, I'm not confident I would jump in.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Is the build quality on the engines getting any better? You have heat soak on the supercharger and blown engines on you tube. In AZ heat will it last? I guess with a 100K warranty probably doesn't matter. 

I think that car looks great with the color setup and all. 

2012-2015 GTR, 2017 TTRS, or RS4/R4 type if it ever makes it here for me, GT3 out of my price range.. 

Kept my EVOX looks like I will mod that next spring for the DD.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Good responses, and varied views. The quality of the new Vettes is outstanding. The interior and quality of looks is on par with the RS standards for sure. Everything about he car looks phenomenal. And that is one of the best selling points, it just screams at you, one of the best looking cars on the road.

Have i driven one, lol, no. Nobody has one, and they wouldn't let anyone test drive short of Jay Leno lol. I can't even get a test drive or ride in a base stingray! There is a used 2014 GTR track editor at Nissan, and they wouldn't even let me start it in the showroom either...

My experiences are coming from my coworker who owned a 2014, but had to sell due to divorce. He has told me all about it. 

Value line on trade in, these hold value well. As the c6 Z06s are still demanding $70,000+! But again, I don't buy cars caring about resale value. 

Service quality, I live in an area that has Shumaker Dealership that sell every luxury performance brand of note.... Pretty sure I'm set on quality service visits. 

Cost for the brand isn't a concern for me, it's a Vette, not a Cruze, just as a GTR is not a Juke. Although the GTR is a nice ride, the maintenance cost on that far exceeds the GM, and has a more suspect history with the cars breaking under intended use, and warranty voids. Love the AWD, But for the cost of that car, the questionable maintnenance history there is not worth the risk. 


Thank you for the inputs!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Another note, I don't think that the rs500s high 400whp would be capable of overtaking the Zs 650whp... Just another league of performance. 

I think the standard Stingray would give it a run.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

They seem fantastic. Huge performance per $$$ and they look great going down the road, much more exotic looking than the TT. You could mod the TTRS to be as fast in a straight line but it'd never drive like the vette. I think you should definitely get one.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> They seem fantastic. Huge performance per $$$ and they look great going down the road, much more exotic looking than the TT. You could mod the TTRS to be as fast in a straight line but it'd never drive like the vette. I think you should definitely get one.



Thats a great point in the looks, super car looks. Complete 180 from the TT. And I think I'm ready for that change lol.

The performance is unreal for the money. You just can't beat it for the price, stock for stock. It's a real great deal in my eye.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Dan.S said:


> Thats a great point in the looks, super car looks. Complete 180 from the TT. And I think I'm ready for that change lol.
> 
> The performance is unreal for the money. You just can't beat it for the price, stock for stock. It's a real great deal in my eye.


Can I stop by & pick up the 034 CF intake real cheap? :laugh:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

CbutterK said:


> Can I stop by & pick up the 034 CF intake real cheap? :laugh:


No decision made yet. I will probably finalize my intention by the time the intake does ship though lol.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

I would definitely consider a Z06 w/manual transmission. In fact, I have been toying with this idea myself.
What stops me is that I haven't driven it and I'm not 100% sold on the looks.
I've not seen the interior of the Z06, but the base corvette's interior I still found to be cheap looking.
But I'll bet that mashing the gas pedal would make one forget about that (not to mention drown out the sound of any haters).
I say go for it!


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

cant believe they wont let you drive it or at least the base. in one 1 year these will be all over the place...


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

SLC TTRS said:


> cant believe they wont let you drive it or at least the base. in one 1 year these will be all over the place...



They dont one have a Z06 on the lot, and won't get one due to allocation, that's why you basically have to order one. For the base Stingray, they would only probably let you test a used one. And they don't have any at my dealership, just the ones on the showroom. 

A dealership hip across town has a few used, might see if I can skip in one of them.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I am just curious if anyone of you guys that want a GTR have driven one? My impressions. They are awful. Yes they are fast but the interior is nissan maxima and pure plastic. The ride quality on the factory tires, poor is an understatement. Not to mention the car feels like it is stuck in 4wd with differential lock on like a big ol f350 when you need to take sharp low speed turns or u turns. I would never own one of those cars.

This was my experience with a 2010, 2013 and a 2015.

The z06 though has 1.1+ g force road holding. It is truly a great car. Closest thing you will get to a full on race car under a 100k


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

It's funny about some car brands and test drives. For example I've heard that STIs and Golf Rs are not easy to test drive. Big deal $37k car. But it's easy to walk into Porsche dealer and drive a $65k base Cayman without issue. The car company's with halo cars at $65k or less think they can't let ppl test drive them. I think much depends on the buyer and buyer presence and attitude. I can't speak for a Corvette, because that's not car for me since I prefer German cars. And admittedly some Jap cars since I have an S2000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> I am just curious if anyone of you guys that want a GTR have driven one? My impressions. They are awful. Yes they are fast but the interior is nissan maxima and pure plastic. The ride quality on the factory tires, poor is an understatement. Not to mention the car feels like it is stuck in 4wd with differential lock on like a big ol f350 when you need to take sharp low speed turns or u turns. I would never own one of those cars.
> 
> This was my experience with a 2010, 2013 and a 2015.
> 
> The z06 though has 1.1+ g force road holding. It is truly a great car. Closest thing you will get to a full on race car under a 100k


I have heard the same thing of the GTR. And, I have visited the dealer this week, they have a 2014 used track edition, for $99,000+. And I took a hop in, and the interior was soo damn awful, compared to my TTRS, let alone the Z07! I couldnt imagine driving in one as a daily, as I intend, and thinking "i love it in here" "this is special". Sooooo bland and dated. 

The Z06 as I have it specd will be just under $90,000 MSRP. I am not going to check the Z07 package, becasue I dont need the Carbon Ceramic brakes, and the track oriented Mag ride, when the standard brakes and standard mag Ride is enough for a daily, and occasional track run. I will add the Aero package, and data recorder, and Sport Buckets, Clear Roof panel, Carbon hood flash, and thats it.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Optical TDI said:


> It's funny about some car brands and test drives. For example I've heard that STIs and Golf Rs are not easy to test drive. Big deal $37k car. But it's easy to walk into Porsche dealer and drive a $65k base Cayman without issue. The car company's with halo cars at $65k or less think they can't let ppl test drive them. I think much depends on the buyer and buyer presence and attitude. I can't speak for a Corvette, because that's not car for me since I prefer German cars. And admittedly some Jap cats since I have an S2009.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also couldnt test drive an STi, back in 2005. I never went back to look at another Subaru again.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

I haven't driven a GTR and yeah the interior is not great but these cars are fast and can perform. I would love to try one on a track.

The twin turbo V6 setup can generate a lot of power with simple tunes- not that easy with a supercharged/NA V8.

With as little as a tune and some low cost bolt on's you can get 550whp or more /550 tq. With AWD that will kick the grab out of most anything from a stoplight 
and are going to be a much safer canyon carver with AWD than almost any comparable RWD only car. 

A 2012-2013 is now down to 70K or less range so there is good value vs performance at that price point. 

On a track they are pretty porky at 3900 pds or so but again as long as nothing breaks at 550 whp (with mods) and awd you are going to beat up on most everything if you can drive.
Stock is probably 75-100whp less or so but still pretty fast. AWD will save your butt a bunch of times street or track if you get into it a bit too much.

Plus you have a very good dual clutch for street/track. 

Anyway, I looked hard and will look again in a few years. Model will refresh fully I believe in 3 years.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

i always loved vettes, and when the C6-C7 came out, I was really impressed. But what makes me keep coming back to the TTRS is that it's a small car. The vette is pretty big by comparison, and the GTR is basically a boat.

Sure, they have more power, but I prefer having a quick smaller car. Just personal preference, but that's my take on why I got the TTRS in the first place


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Yeah they are nice and small but the bigger cars and a back seat gives you a bit more flexibility. I know my EVO is now the daily driver since it is dual clutch and has a back seat/four door. 
TTRS I put my kids in back but it is a bit more of a pain. 

If you don't have kids 2 seaters are just fine... 

That is why I don't understand BMW not coming out with an AWD M3 or M4 I think if they did it would really be a game changer. 
Interior and styling is awesome and they have the powerplants, not sure why they don't. It can't be weight since the M6 is 4200 pds.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you kidding me... 

The Z06 has some of the best road handling out of any car in its class, even against AWD. There is a reason its listed as the best car under $100,000, and not the GTR anymore.

It cuts corners around the GTR, anything but the $150,000 new Nismo is no match for it. 

Power, the Z has more than the GTR, and it weighs less. And, the Z you can tune, easily, drop a pulley size with that and your smoking anything straight line, let alone the GTR which it outpowers stock by over 150whp.

The GTRs AWD is nice, but not the tranny problems they are infamous for, and the fact that Nissan loves to deny the warranty as well... so getting a used one is an absolute ****ing hell no.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Xc0m said:


> i always loved vettes, and when the C6-C7 came out, I was really impressed. But what makes me keep coming back to the TTRS is that it's a small car. The vette is pretty big by comparison, and the GTR is basically a boat.
> 
> Sure, they have more power, but I prefer having a quick smaller car. Just personal preference, but that's my take on why I got the TTRS in the first place


Dead on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Two completely different cars. And I am ready for something different, out of my normal. Thats why I didnt ask for a comparison to the TTRS.

I love small cars as well.... but this Z06 is just epic.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

it sounds like your mind is already made up


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

The front end of the ZO6 is awesome . Looks more like a Ferrari but the back end looks like a Pontiac .


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Dan-

You are making up in your mind some tranny problems with the GTR's that are pretty much fabrication... I have been on the GTR forums for a very long time and I haven't seen many if any come up. 

Warranty denials are usually only if it tuned/abused, and they still are very rare to have a failure. There are ALOT of GTR's out there tuned running on stock tranny with zero problems and over 500-550whp.

On the other hand there is numerous youtube clips you can search on or the internet for blown Z06 engines, or heatsoak on the supercharger where it can't even out perform the base model.
I believe car and driver /road and track mentioned that on the one they tested. 

Search "zo6 blown engine" and maybe you can educate yourself..

here is an example...>>>>
Well bad news today! Last Friday I had a catastrophic failure of my engine in my 2015 Z06. I was out putting some more miles on the car to get ready for my track event at road atlanta Jan 10 and 11. While making a pull from 35 mph I accelerated and shifted short of redline and boom. Car began knocking. I pulled over and popped hood. Could hear a loud knock coming from # 6 cylinder area along with a serious grinding metal on metal sound coming from the supercharger area.

Had Gm roadside service come tow the car to the dealership. Beware gm will only pay for 25 miles. My dealer which is the closest corvette certified dealer was over 40 miles away. I had to pay the overage of $40 out of my pocket. I will be fighting with GM over this one.

Dealer called today and said there was indeed failure in #6 valve train. They were instructed not to tear into the engine because it needs to be evaluated by them. 

They gave me two options.

1. Allow Gm to take apart the engine and patch repair it. This option would of kept my original numbers matching engine in the car.

2. Replace the engine as a whole. This was the best option in my opinion due that I track my cars alot. I dont want any more issues with this engine.

So dealer went ahead and notified GM to send another engine. Who knows how long this will take. I really fell bummed out with GM right now. Sure this is a first year car and I understand that. But this is not the first time I have had to do R&D for the big GM. Just last year I was the first private owner to track my C7 Z51. That car over heated on a November cool day down here at Road Atlanta. Both the Transmission (M7) and engine. I made a post here and notified the engineering dept through my dealer. No one even followed up or cared.

My biggest surprise of this situation is that GM wasn't surprised at all about this situation. Seems this has occurred before with the test fleet vehicles. 


Well that looks like a lot of fun doesn't it Dan? I don't think you will find many internet GTR blow engine stories like this for a first year..

Hey maybe you will get a good build but to think that the Chevy has better build quality than the GTR at this time is simply a bunch of horse ****..

And yeah the car can track but for how many laps before you break it? And yes it is fast I guess but you will never beat a stock GTR off the line, you will be in smoke.. A 100K chevy? Maybe in 2 years when it is 60K there you go.. Spend your money how you want, looks like a paper weight champ to me right now.

Out..


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

SLC TTRS said:


> Dan-
> 
> You are making up in your mind some tranny problems with the GTR's that are pretty much fabrication... I have been on the GTR forums for a very long time and I haven't seen many if any come up.
> 
> ...


GTR still is nothing but a matchbox car with a rocket strapped to it. The drivetrain is the only good thing about that car. I already stated my reasons for hating them. Fast is about all they do good. Driving around town in a city like philadelphia lmao might aswell be driving on flat tires.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

SLC TTRS


Yeah, no, its not fabricated, its been an issue and known since the cars inception. Nissan was voiding warranties for aggressive driving a stock car on the track becasue they knew the transmission would fail, and did so, after numerous track days. And the fact they tracked when you were on a track and limited the usage of cars on tracks is a prime example of that.

You can make all the qualms you want in defending it, but it is documented fact, shoddy transmissions when driven hard, (as intended) and the voiding of warranties.


Z06 blown engines, yeah, becsue dip****s tuned and boosted the cars over what the limits of the engines are probably. You cannot compare stock GTR transmissions shelling (and nissan voiding the warranty on known issues) to stupid people over powering their stock motors. Nice try though. Believe the story of this guy just having his engine blow out for no reason, while he even admits he tracks his cars. yeah, not going to take that for gold, ever.


My car is a daily, I dont buy single purpose cars, so it will see minimal track time. Highways and canyons for days, along with the drive to work.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Xc0m said:


> it sounds like your mind is already made up


Not completely, I just am ready for a car like the Z06 over the TTRS....

And was looking at others inputs to a comparable price point vehicle that might strike my fancy. The GTR, has too many issues, especially used ones.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Dan.S said:


> Not completely, I just am ready for a car like the Z06 over the TTRS....
> 
> And was looking at others inputs to a comparable price point vehicle that might strike my fancy. The GTR, has too many issues, especially used ones.


The way you defend the Z06, I think your mind is def made up... even if subconsciously... Hey, it's your money, you should buy whatever car that floats your boat! And you should buy it soon, cause I def want to stop by and pick up your 034 CF intake for half price!:laugh:

So, how about the new AWD Jaguar F type R coming out? or a slightly pre pampered 911 Turbo S? or an RS7? or C63 Black? I mean, for $100K, you can get some seriously nice daily driver GT cars, or world's fastest TT-RS... I bet for total of $100K, you could get the New TT-RS and tune it to be better than the C7... But if you must have a big engine domestic, what about the Viper ACR or the New GT500 Shelby coming out? :beer:


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I'm going to be in your shoes next time I buy*



Dan.S said:


> Not completely, I just am ready for a car like the Z06 over the TTRS....
> 
> And was looking at others inputs to a comparable price point vehicle that might strike my fancy. The GTR, has too many issues, especially used ones.


The reviews of the C7 have been fantastic. What got my attention is improvement in ride quality and interior which I thought were seriously lacking in prior models, like riding a buckboard with a V8 strapped to it. Personally, I'm going to look at the Stingray which is more than enough power for me and still gets high 20's mpg on trips according to owners. Some folks complain that the Corvette is "big" but it weighs about the same as the Mk 3 TT in either coupe or convertible models. Dealers are offering generous discounts on the Stingray too so you can get one nicely equipped for only about $5K more than the base TT, so it is much more perfromance per $. I expect my biggest issue for me is going to be trunk space and the run-flats. I keep a spare tire in the trunk of my Mk 2 because pump- & goo or runflats just do not work on the open roads of the west. I also want enough trunk space to stash a weeks forth of stuff for a road trip.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

CbutterK said:


> The way you defend the Z06, I think your mind is def made up... even if subconsciously... Hey, it's your money, you should buy whatever car that floats your boat! And you should buy it soon, cause I def want to stop by and pick up your 034 CF intake for half price!:laugh:
> 
> So, how about the new AWD Jaguar F type R coming out? or a slightly pre pampered 911 Turbo S? or an RS7? or C63 Black? I mean, for $100K, you can get some seriously nice daily driver GT cars, or world's fastest TT-RS... I bet for total of $100K, you could get the New TT-RS and tune it to be better than the C7... But if you must have a big engine domestic, what about the Viper ACR or the New GT500 Shelby coming out? :beer:





ALL NICE CHOICES (except for Mustang - puke) thats why its soo hard for me to make up my mind lol. 

I love the F type, most beautiful car on the road right now. The reason I dont have one, is that for the F type R, to be even comparable on power to the C7 is waaaay over priced. And same can be said for the others. Great cars, but not in the same price point, which is a shame. 

I dont really like to buy used, either. But I will if its right. But the cars you mentioned are still higher priced than the C7 Z when used. 

And it sucks going away from AWD, the confidence I have in the car is amazing.

I have to weigh every option and go back and forth a few times lol.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The F-type sounds absolutely glorious though. Seriously, OMG SEX NOISES. Vettes sound good, but they sound like Vettes.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Agreed... Best car on the road for noise and beauty. 


But but the price point is above to value for the performance.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I am an HPDE instructor and over the past 4 years, the only car that makes me a bit nauseous has been a Corvette (C5s & C6s). I could never put my finger on it and recently came to the conclusion that it feels like a truck but with a low center of gravity, lots of power and tons of grip. After a session with a student recently and getting back into my 3.2 TT and right back on track, I mentally told myself that even my low powered TT (with MSS springs and MagneRide) felt more like a sports car than the vette.

That being said, its a right seat opinion and I have never been in a C7. I have VAG COM'd a C7 that refused to start and found it was due to a defective exhaust flapper. The car was towed to a dealer. These cars are super capable and everything magazines rave about. However, the feel is very subjective so I highly recommend you drive one before making a decision. If you like that, you will not regret it as the car has performance in spades and then some. And the C7s look gorgeous in person. Get the sports seats though as the regular ones dont have enough side support and dont look as cool.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Where are you that a dealer would allow yu to test drive a Z06, let alone one that actually has one on the floor? 

I know they are different from the TT, thats why I want it. 

Every car has issues, im sure this will be no different than the last 5 cars I bought new.

This car will be a road car, DD. maybe ill see a track day or two a year with it, if that. Bu I havent taken the TT to a single track day since I bought it...


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Dan.S said:


> Where are you that a dealer would allow yu to test drive a Z06, let alone one that actually has one on the floor?
> 
> I know they are different from the TT, thats why I want it.
> 
> ...


There are many cars that are far more capable and very different from a TT and some very compelling ones in the $80-100K price range that a C7 Z06 commands. But I will not bother listing any because it sounds like your heart is set on this car and all you need to do is write the check. I can undertand that. Please post some pictures and a review once you get it. What color are you thinking? Stick or auto?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

pal said:


> There are many cars that are far more capable and very different from a TT and some very compelling ones in the $80-100K price range that a C7 Z06 commands. But I will not bother listing any because it sounds like your heart is set on this car and all you need to do is write the check. I can undertand that. Please post some pictures and a review once you get it. What color are you thinking? Stick or auto?



There are cars that are capable in this range, but none with the brute power and panache as the Z. I am absolutely smitten with the looks, and the only car that tops it is the underpowered, overpriced F Type R. (My opinion)



I like the copper orange color, and a manual. Even though the auto is faster, I like to feel connected and row my own.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Sheezz.. When I think panache I certainly don't think Chevy and not the Z06.

I would imagine brute force and track star come to mind, but not refinement, panache, build quality or non -depreciation. 

For panache and power I would typically drift to Porsche and you could pickup a 2013 panamera turbo which has power, quality, panache and a great value off the lot.

Or a 911 Turbo probably 2012 area for the same price and with a few upgrades much more capable than a Z06 that doesn't have any build issues of course.

How did you end up with an Audi anyway?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Panache = Street Pressance. A Porsche of any regular 911 variety short of the GT3 RS is boring and plain to look at... Panache doesn't mean luxury.


And as I stated, not into buying someone's used and abused leftovers. Comparing a Panamera to a Z06 is ridiculous and they are completely different vehicles with absolutely nothing in common. Maybe if I was looking good for an old man luxury wagon I'd look at the Panamera.... By I'm not.


you keep saying build quality, depreciation.... You obviously don't know what you are talking about. And I'll leave t at that.

I got into the Audi because of low volume, looked great, I love small cars, and it was turbo. Coming from BMW, made me appreciate the better quality. I got plenty of looks, waves and thumbs up from exotic car drivers while I lived in Italy... It's a great car.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Dan.S said:


> Panache = Street Pressance. A Porsche of any regular 911 variety short of the GT3 RS is boring and plain to look at... Panache doesn't mean luxury.
> 
> 
> And as I stated, not into buying someone's used and abused leftovers. Comparing a Panamera to a Z06 is ridiculous and they are completely different vehicles with absolutely nothing in common. Maybe if I was looking good for an old man luxury wagon I'd look at the Panamera.... By I'm not.
> ...



Dan-

I hope you buy the vette cause the vibe I am getting from you is similar to the type of guys I see driving vette's only older with no one in the passenger seat. But maybe you have early aspirations. 

BTW, here is a CarMax search on Z06's if you are interested in what the value may be in about 3 years, since at the top is a 2012 Z06 with 5K miles.. If you don't want to bother with the search it is going for 55K. Enjoy! eace:

http://www.carmax.com/search?ASc=15...c-9f7f-5a69dbc05d6c&Ep=search:results:results page


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> Panache = Street Pressance. A Porsche of any regular 911 variety short of the GT3 RS is boring and plain to look at... Panache doesn't mean luxury.
> 
> 
> And as I stated, not into buying someone's used and abused leftovers. Comparing a Panamera to a Z06 is ridiculous and they are completely different vehicles with absolutely nothing in common. Maybe if I was looking good for an old man luxury wagon I'd look at the Panamera.... By I'm not.
> ...


Dan,

As someone who has owned five Corvettes, IMO they do have build quality issues. Did you see the damaged body panels on new cars over at Corvette Forum, where the damage is hidden until you pull the bumper? This was with 2014s, maybe corrected now. The cases of orange peel, diffs with no oil, Z06's in limp mode... I could go on. Maybe the roof recall on my C6 Z06, roof panels coming off at speed, where the dealer told me GM wasn't paying enough for the job to do a spray down and color match. They don't call them the plastic fantastic for nothing.

I'm not pointing these things out to dissuade you, they do have their charms, particularly in bang for the buck and raw speed. Heck it's likely I'll pick up a C7 myself at some point. Drove one this week, they have made some real nice improvements in steering responsiveness, a historical weak point. You seem infatuated with the car, what are you waiting for, go get yourself one and enjoy. Porsche, Audi, Jag, Chevy, they all have something different to offer, it's great to have such choices.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

The same issues could be stated for every car... One is no more so better than the other,been dealing with certain issues and bugs, and that's a fact. ****, the TT has had its fair share.

im not infatuated with the car, I just haven't heard a legitimate counter, and it's all personal BS. Comparing cars like a used Panamera to this... Ridiculous.


If I cared what depreciated value of cars can be, I would t be buying cars, I would be investing. I don't care. I buy cars to drive and enjoy not to plan on selling later.

and lastly, LMFAO at using Carmax for vehicle apraisals. Wow. They are one of the ****tiest places to value cars at.

lol @ "vibe"...


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

*Thread summary:*

/begin
OP: I like this car, what do you think, internet?
INTERNET: Various opinions, some of which conflict with OP's
OP: You are stupid, Internet! Tell me what I want to hear!
/end


I like the Z06 but I will wait a few years for a few improvements and re-evaluate.
But I say if you love it, go buy it. Who cares what other TT owners (or anyone else) thinks?


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> The same issues could be stated for every car... One is no more so better than the other,been dealing with certain issues and bugs, and that's a fact. ****, the TT has had its fair share.
> 
> im not infatuated with the car, I just haven't heard a legitimate counter, and it's all personal BS. Comparing cars like a used Panamera to this... Ridiculous.
> 
> ...


You will need to forgive these fellow forum members, they just don't understand that the only valid reason to buy a car is for vanity and dick measuring contests on public roadways. Now, let me level with you, this vette don't have the HPs and costs more than the Hellcat. Why would you even want this 2 door girly car? Get the Hellcat bro and some of them sick tunes. Ain't nuthin on the road gunna smoke ya in that. 886 hp on E85!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol

I seriously looked at the hellcat. And seeing as I'm a current Dodge owner, was really looking at it. The thing is, it looks like every other Challenger/Charger on the road. It has no road presence. That's why I love the new C7, it has super car looks, and it's something totally different from what I have always driven. 

I'll take the sacrifice in HP, for a weight benefit and still be just as quick, but not feel like I'm driving a rental car.

If the Hellcat looked more pronounced I would in a heartbeat. And that's a reason I never bought a ZL1 Camaro, it wasn't distinguishable enough.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

gengo said:


> *Thread summary:*
> 
> /begin
> OP: I like this car, what do you think, internet?
> ...




I assumed I would get logical talking points, not opinionated bull****.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Exotic looking and the exhaust sound beats most cars with a good aftermarket cat back like Corsa. I drive a C6 with a Corsa exhaust for 2 days. Torque and sound was intoxicating! Great reviews compared to C6. Buy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

TraderGuy said:


> Dan,
> 
> As someone who has owned five Corvettes, IMO they do have build quality issues. Did you see the damaged body panels on new cars over at Corvette Forum, where the damage is hidden until you pull the bumper? This was with 2014s, maybe corrected now. The cases of orange peel, diffs with no oil, Z06's in limp mode... I could go on. Maybe the roof recall on my C6 Z06, roof panels coming off at speed, where the dealer told me GM wasn't paying enough for the job to do a spray down and color match. They don't call them the plastic fantastic for nothing.
> 
> I'm not pointing these things out to dissuade you, they do have their charms, particularly in bang for the buck and raw speed. Heck it's likely I'll pick up a C7 myself at some point. Drove one this week, they have made some real nice improvements in steering responsiveness, a historical weak point. You seem infatuated with the car, what are you waiting for, go get yourself one and enjoy. Porsche, Audi, Jag, Chevy, they all have something different to offer, it's great to have such choices.



Why would Dan want to listen to a guy who has owned 5 vettes or go on the corvette forum and read some of those stories..? Jesus you think that makes any sense? You are probably a tree hugger in disguise and drive a prius:wave:...


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, I listened to the guy who owned 5 Vettes. I just didn't listen to your bull**** opinions.

for the most part, those with actual experience with the Vettes didn't spout bull****. Told me of issues, which is good. And I retorted that all cars have issues. Nothing more. 


You you replied with **** like comparing it to a used Panamera, and saying that is a "better" choice, and went off in a half way slight of an insult stating I was giving off a "vibe". Because I countered your bull**** opinions. 



LMAO, when I asked in the first post about what you would counter with, I wasn't asking for used cars, and certainly not cars outside of the same segment. But take it how you want, your going off your opinions anyway, and not facts, as usual.


But tell us again how CARMAX is such a great dictator of used car values....


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

No offense Dan, but you asked for opinions... that is what you are going to get. 

Opinions are going to be varied all over the place, some will be based on things that seem dumb to you or make no sense. However, we all think differently and have different reasons for picking or buying the things that we do.

Don't ask for opinions and then get upset when they are not what you want to hear or you do not understand why someone has the ones they do.

As others have said, it is obvious what you want to do.. so go do it. I will be honest, from the way you have acted in this thread it is not like you wanted real opinions. Its more like you just wanted confirmation and to be the center of attention for awhile. You got the attention you wanted, now go buy the car and be done with it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

gengo said:


> *Thread summary:*


LOL awesome! It does seem like the trend every time one of these threads starts up. I bet like 5% of the guys that post actually buy the car their seeking input on. For the rest... I dunno. There are certainly better places to find out about a Corvette than an Audi forum.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

croman44 said:


> No offense Dan, but you asked for opinions... that is what you are going to get.
> 
> Opinions are going to be varied all over the place, some will be based on things that seem dumb to you or make no sense. However, we all think differently and have different reasons for picking or buying the things that we do.
> 
> ...



A , a , Amen ! 

Take me to church . . . .


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

CarbonRS said:


> You will need to forgive these fellow forum members, they just don't understand that the only valid reason to buy a car is for vanity and dick measuring contests on public roadways. Now, let me level with you, this vette don't have the HPs and costs more than the Hellcat. Why would you even want this 2 door girly car? Get the Hellcat bro and some of them sick tunes. Ain't nuthin on the road gunna smoke ya in that. 886 hp on E85!


Except it weighs like 4000lbs. So yeah 886hp is a lot, but it also has a LOT of weight to move.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

croman44 said:


> No offense Dan, but you asked for opinions... that is what you are going to get.
> 
> Opinions are going to be varied all over the place, some will be based on things that seem dumb to you or make no sense. However, we all think differently and have different reasons for picking or buying the things that we do.
> 
> ...


you said it way more eloquently than I could ever have..


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I asked for what anyone thought of on cars in its segment to compare against, and that Panamera is not in its segment. For one, it's well over $100,000 new, secondly, ITS NOT EVEN THE SAME PURPOSED CAR, it's in an entirely different class.


Glad you have no idea about reading comprehension.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Sooo, the question "WOULD YOU?" Or is there a reasonable alternative you could justify....





This is what I asked, I didn't ask for bull****, your reasons why you dislike them yada yada. I asked for an alternative. Which would be in the same class and price. 

I also refuted used cars, because I don't like buying a car like this when someone had the chance to beat the shot out of it, and the hidden problems. 

Nothing more. 

So, before you get on your horse and spout shy I did not say, get your facts straight.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> LOL awesome! It does seem like the trend every time one of these threads starts up. I bet like 5% of the guys that post actually buy the car their seeking input on. For the rest... I dunno. There are certainly better places to find out about a Corvette than an Audi forum.



If if you read the original post, I wasn't asking to find out about the Corvette... Once again, reading comprehension people.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> Sooo, the question "WOULD YOU?" Or is there a reasonable alternative you could justify....


Once again, you are discounting the fact that other people do find certain cars in the same category for different reasons or would find other cars comparable for their own reasons. Hate to tell ya, your way of thinking is not the only way of thinking. Again, you were just looking for attention and for "yes" men to agree with you about that car. Congrats, you got the attention you wanted. Can we end this now?

If you want a direct answer to your original question: No, I wouldn't. But you are free to go do what you want, have fun with the car.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> If if you read the original post, I wasn't asking to find out about the Corvette... Once again, reading comprehension people.


Hey, I already replied and said you should do it. And I still think if you wanted opinions on the C7 you'd be better off on the C7 forum. If everyone here thought it'd be a good idea to trade the TTRS for a C7 we probably would have done it by now.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

CarbonRS said:


> you would need to be OK with owning a GM product and a vette. Anyway, who cares what we think



This. I would not own a vette, or a GM product at all.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Once again, you are discounting the fact that other people do find certain cars in the same category for different reasons or would find other cars comparable for their own reasons. Hate to tell ya, your way of thinking is not the only way of thinking. Again, you were just looking for attention and for "yes" men to agree with you about that car. Congrats, you got the attention you wanted. Can we end this now?
> 
> If you want a direct answer to your original question: No, I wouldn't. But you are free to go do what you want, have fun with the car.





So stop stop posting and clicking if you want to be done with it. 


Your response bullsht is shy is the same crap I was arguing with all along. 

Opinions are are not what I asked for. And the quoted question I posed above blatantly states that. So you can stick it, and shove off if you don't want to post.


as for asking for attention, and wanting confirmation from "yes men". You can also stick that up your ass as well. I listened to the people who have experience with Vettes who posted here, and I took their info in mind, because they posted facts, not opinions. 

They posted negative issues, so how is that accepting only "yes men" replies? 

Bkack and White questions that people got sideways on is what led us here. Nothing more. Just because you or anyone thinks a Panamera is in the same class as a Z06, does not make it so. But, have fun with your opinions, and I'll stick with facts.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Dan.S said:


> So stop stop posting and clicking if you want to be done with it.
> 
> 
> Your response bullsht is shy is the same crap I was arguing with all along.
> ...



Dan- I hope you find a solid Vette and something you really like. I wish you the best- sorry I was maybe a little too sarcastic and want this board to be positive rather than negative. 
Especially, since you have the same car as me for gods sake!
So water under the bridge and again best of luck and have a great week. :thumbup:


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

$100,000 sports car eh... you can do better than the Vette... you just need to look harder.

15 Superformance GT40
<2011 Audi R8 (yea yea its used, whatever)
15 Audi RS7
15 Aston Martin Vantage GT (Coupe @$98k)
15 Porsche Cayman GT4
15 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S
15 Rossion Q1
15 Jaguar F-type S (AWD @ $84k)
Noble M400 (older model and used, but helluva ride for the buck)

some things to consider...
15 Lexus RC-F
15 BMW M4/M6
15 Alfa Romeo 4C
Tesla Model S, P85D

That's enough I'm tired of looking on the inter-webs for you.

OK I lied here are a couple more...

Lotus Evora
Lotus Exige


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Ries said:


> $100,000 sports car eh... you can do better than the Vette... you just need to look harder.
> 
> 15 Superformance GT40
> <2011 Audi R8 (yea yea its used, whatever)
> ...



Thanks for the the great response!!!!!! Can I drive better than the Vette can perform, hell no! Nobody shirt of Stig could lol. But, that's the fun of it as a daily driver, HOONIGAN! 


I like those cars listed, but as I stated, this won't be a track car primarily. It will be a daily highway driver DD. with that, point A to B fun with twisters thrown in on the weekends is where I'm at. With the HPDE class, and a few trips a year to MMSP, Or VIR! 

That RS7 has a special place in my heart... But I'm going away from the "family sports" type. I want something bold, and brash. I love the F TYPE! Most beautiful on the road, but overpriced for the power provided because I would have to have the Type R!.

Cayman GT4, wow, what a car, but I'm looking for big power hw fun!


when it comes down to it, there are so many choices in this price range to fit every apatite, you just to figure out what entre you want for dinner lol. It's a tough life. 


I have my coworker who's into Vettes and took the C7 on the HPDE event going with me to talk to them this weekend. I'll see where the figures lie. For the hell of it, I'm going to go to Jag and talk about the F type again, as I did last year. 

Overall, the insurance for the Z06 is only $20 more a month.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

SLC TTRS said:


> Dan- I hope you find a solid Vette and something you really like. I wish you the best- sorry I was maybe a little too sarcastic and want this board to be positive rather than negative.
> Especially, since you have the same car as me for gods sake!
> So water under the bridge and again best of luck and have a great week. :thumbup:




Agreed... No hard feelings. I just get edgy at times! Car people are a passionate bunch! 

Either choice i make, it's a win!


----------



## John m noll (Aug 21, 2015)

*Dan private eamil me and I will tell you all you need to know*

The Zo6 and the TTRS are stable mates in my garage. Email me at [email protected] and I will tell you everything I know, Cheers, John


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Saw a white C7 Z06 earlier today, driving down the road and it is a sexy car. You should get what your heart desire👍


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> So stop stop posting and clicking if you want to be done with it.
> 
> 
> Your response bullsht is shy is the same crap I was arguing with all along.
> ...



Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.


----------



## mrvr6turbo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dan,

After multiple HPDE’s and owning a TTRS, I can say the 2015 Stingray Z06 is a beast at the track. I rented a Stingray Z51 and took it to PBIR and Homestead. I passed a Mclaren 650S. It was his 1st time at a track and I used to race Formula Renaults when I was younger. But anyways, it felt good passing him. On the straights he was gone so I had to compensate on the corners. 

The Z06 is not an off the line car, so you will not pass a GTR off the line, but at the track, I have seen 5 2015 Z06's and 2 GTR’s at the same event. The GTR’s overheated and the Corvettes kept going. GTR's interior is like building your own playstation game rig.

Yes, the 2015 Z06 have the blown engine issue but it is very rare. The Porsche Cayman S had an IMS issue and I see them on the track all the time.

I would suggest renting a stingray and just driving it. It feels a lot bigger and parking on tight spaces is a pain. Also you will still have blind spots in reverse even with the rear view camera.

Just have it for a day and then decide. That's exactly what I do. I would also consider the new Cayman GT4. If you like track cars or the Rossion Q1. I’ve seen them pass GT3’s with both advance drivers.

http://www.exoticcarrentalsphoenix.com/products/rent-a-2014-corvette-stingray/

http://porscheofocala.com/new/Porsche/Cayman+GT4/2016/GT+Silver+Metallic/silver/1293564/info.php


Corvette Stingray Z06 at PBIR video.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the track capability stated. This will be a daily driver highway canyon carver, with a few track days in a year. 

Goong to to talk numbers with sales tomorrow.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Couldn't help myself, down payment placed, order sent in!


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> Couldn't help myself, down payment placed, order sent in!


Congrats Dan! What did you end up with for specs?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

TraderGuy said:


> Congrats Dan! What did you end up with for specs?


Im not one for mostly aesthetic money spending... with some exceptions, so here goes:

2016 (2015s are done)
7 speed Manual - couldnt bring myself to get the auto, yes even though its faster
Daytona Sunrise Orange Black Interior
2LZ (out of 1LZ-3LZ) becasue believe it or not, on a $78,800 base price, there isnt a damn security system on the 1LZ, nor is there Home Link! (WTF) So from 1LZ to 2LZ is $3800 lol.
Carbon Flash Hood Stinger Stripe
Transparent Tinted Roof Panel
Lvl 3 Aero (Z07 Aero front/rear/side)
Performance rear Spoiler Bridge
Performance Buckets in Suede inserts (black)
Performance Data Recorder + Upgraded Nav


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Dan.S said:


> Im not one for mostly aesthetic money spending... with some exceptions, so here goes:
> 
> 2016 (2015s are done)
> 7 speed Manual - couldnt bring myself to get the auto, yes even though its faster
> ...



I'm sure its going to be an awesome ride. Way better than......umm...I think someone mentioned the Hellcat...lol That thing is a pig! Sure its got a lot of power.....but then again ....you could put a 500 cubic inch in engine in a 1975 AMC Pacer and throw a blower and a 200 shot of N02 on it but at the end of the day it is what it is. 

Excellent choice :beer:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, im a MOPAR fan... love them Kitties, but they just arent distinguishable from the rest. They look boring. This Z06 is the first car I have ever felt I had to own becasue of A: the performance, and B: the looks. Never before have I chosen a car on looks. This thing makes my pants fit funny....


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Dan.S said:


> Yeah, im a MOPAR fan... love them Kitties, but they just arent distinguishable from the rest. They look boring. This Z06 is the first car I have ever felt I had to own becasue of A: the performance, and B: the looks. Never before have I chosen a car on looks. This thing makes my pants fit funny....


If you are a Mopar fan you should have an old school Barracuda in your Driveway! :beer:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> If you are a Mopar fan you should have an old school Barracuda in your Driveway! :beer:


Im not that rich....


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Dan.S said:


> Yeah, im a MOPAR fan... love them Kitties, but they just arent distinguishable from the rest. They look boring. This Z06 is the first car I have ever felt I had to own becasue of A: the performance, and B: the looks. Never before have I chosen a car on looks. This thing makes my pants fit funny....


The car you chose is wicked looking and will be a blast. I too have generally bought for performance and price without looks being toward the top of my list. It will be interesting to hear your feedback compared to your RS once you have it. Of course there's no comparison in sound especially if you get an aftermarket exhaust on the Z06. And power/tq no comparison either. 

How is the interior quality and ergonomics? The car mags have said GM made significant improvements, especially with the seats. 

I'm a German car guy first and foremost but can understand why you've been tempted by the Z06 and went in that direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Interior.... OH MY WORD! What an update! The technology, the tactile feel, the ergonomics, it's all a whole new level that makes my RS seem like what my BMW was when I ditched it!

Chevrolet took 4 giant steps forward in this department!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

good for you ! Tell it to the guys in the GM forum.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> good for you ! Tell it to the guys in the GM forum.



Are you tellig me me not to post here... If so, go **** yourself.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> Are you tellig me me not to post here... If so, go **** yourself.
> 
> I know this, thats why I laughed at the dip**** when he said that
> 
> ...



You sure swear alot..

That is just within the last 2 days. Ever wonder why you get in so many arguments on these forums? (I am sure its on everyone else.. :screwy

Btw, congrats on the new car. Its a good match, you fit the stereotype very well


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Ever wonder why i don't give a ****?

if you have a problem with swearing, stay off the internet and inside mr sensitive. I don't care one bit if anyone has an issue with swearing, they are exaggerative terms, nothing more.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> Ever wonder why i don't give a ****?
> 
> if you have a problem with swearing, stay off the internet and inside mr sensitive. I don't care one bit if anyone has an issue with swearing, they are exaggerative terms, nothing more.


I could care less if you swear, but as much as you do it and as often as you get in arguments.. well, it just shows character.

Again, congrats!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah because you can judge everyone on their exact character from forum posts.... Lol. 

Who he are you Judge Judy... Get over yourself and your useless opinions. Nobody online gives a ****.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Dan, what's the MPG city on that C7 ? City?

Just curious .thanks


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Hey Dan, what's the MPG city on that C7 ? City?
> 
> Just curious .thanks


aroud 17city... give or take as always.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan.S said:


> Yeah because you can judge everyone on their exact character from forum posts.... Lol.
> 
> Who he are you Judge Judy... Get over yourself and your useless opinions. Nobody online gives a ****.


Sorry, you are just too easy to spin up...

In all seriousness, glad you found a car that you are happy to move away from the TTRS for. Hope it treats you right and you are just as happy with it a few years down the road.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not spun up at all... I just love to argue. I'm military, it's part of our culture.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Not perfect but it pays to be different !


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Not perfect but it pays to be different !



President Teddy R wore dresses as a kid... Look how he turned out lol.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Dan.S said:


> I'm not spun up at all... I just love to argue. I'm military, it's part of our culture.



No its not. Military culture is about honor and pride,,, leadership and resolve. Not swearing and arguing with everyone who does not share your perspective or views. I sat by watching the majority of this and like most of your posts that dont go "your" way... you get offended. The first person who says " I dont care about what others think" , most definitely does care. You also posted like most people assumed to be a bragging post about your new car...... you wanted the accolades and you didnt get them. Same old story.

Good luck with your car! Dont take offence... (actually,,,, do) but I am not sad to see you go. I have always just thought of you as a punk kid type of personality who belonged in a GM. Voila....

Here is a great video of things to come.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dguUQUq8JL8 (your new car... brand new one.... not making power)


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

more hilarity, shenanigans and hissy fits for anyone who needs a laugh


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7238877-WTF-is-the-dealer-trying-to-pull


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

OMG he was going to leave, just let it go. Do we really need the drama in here?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Enjoy your Obama mobile. I respect the heck out of that car but I would never spend my money on one. 

Enjoy in good health.


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hopefully it doesn't perform like this one... lol

"It didn't work. The damn Z06 retarded spark by 8 degrees, and the 1.7-liter TVS supercharger refused to make boost. No one knows why. Chevrolet came up with a "bad gas" theory, but Big Nasty got filled at the same Chevron stations as everyone else and even swallowed 8 gallons of 101 octane in an attempt to get the supercharger to wake up. No luck. What we have here is a failure to compete. What a pity. Allow me to explain why."

http://www.motortrend.com/features/performance/2015_motor_trend_best_drivers_car/


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Here is a great video of things to come.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dguUQUq8JL8 (your new car... brand new one.... not making power)


totally off topic but seeing a car go through turn 10 in reverse direction was very odd. 

now back to your regular programming...


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

primetime21 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't perform like this one... lol
> 
> "It didn't work. The damn Z06 retarded spark by 8 degrees, and the 1.7-liter TVS supercharger refused to make boost. No one knows why. Chevrolet came up with a "bad gas" theory, but Big Nasty got filled at the same Chevron stations as everyone else and even swallowed 8 gallons of 101 octane in an attempt to get the supercharger to wake up. No luck. What we have here is a failure to compete. What a pity. Allow me to explain why."
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/features/performance/2015_motor_trend_best_drivers_car/



This just reinforces why some people are leery of GM or big 3 cars. So you have your premier sports car going to be reviewed by one of the big 3 magazines and you probably have only known about this for about a year. 

Yet, when the time comes you can't assign a engineer to fix it, or have a backup car on standby because you are out to lunch for whatever reason.

Quality control on a 100K car is a joke, and this is the review car... This is why these things drop 35-40K in 2-3 years. And this is at least the second major magazine to report it down on power. Car and Driver the other one with their review, 6 months ago. Is this unbelievable or what? It did do well at the lightening lap, I guess that car worked..


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I remember something fishy about that lightning lap time though. Besides the whole lightning lap thing being a pile of crap anyway because the drivers aren't all that precise. Anyway, most of the car times are recorded during a day with multiple employees taking out multiple cars and writing down a number. The vette has been tested on that track and their own test driver had put a lot of time in with the car there. It sounded like the employee from the publication also received a bit of coaching, extra attention, and seat time when going for that hot lap. It was smart on GM's part, I'd do the same thing too, knowing that the time difference between cars has more to do with the amateur driver than any nuances with the car. You can probably find it, but the test driver's time was something ridiculous like 15 seconds faster than whoever at the publication drove it. The lightning lap times are more about what is easy to drive and has the best stability control.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

CarbonRS said:


> I remember something fishy about that lightning lap time though. Besides the whole lightning lap thing being a pile of crap anyway because the drivers aren't all that precise. Anyway, most of the car times are recorded during a day with multiple employees taking out multiple cars and writing down a number. The vette has been tested on that track and their own test driver had put a lot of time in with the car there. It sounded like the employee from the publication also received a bit of coaching, extra attention, and seat time when going for that hot lap. It was smart on GM's part, I'd do the same thing too, knowing that the time difference between cars has more to do with the amateur driver than any nuances with the car. You can probably find it, but the test driver's time was something ridiculous like 15 seconds faster than whoever at the publication drove it. The lightning lap times are more about what is easy to drive and has the best stability control.


Yep good point. I was really surprised it "beat" the McLaren since the McLaren had a 9 mph top speed advantage on the straight. You would think that all things being equal that would of resulted in a win.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry I have been away... my 17m old daughter, who has been fighting brain cancer since 9 month old, since May (first surgery) had lost her fight and i was dealing with all that.


I almost canceled this order all things happening to consider... But things happen and here we are. Took delivery a week after she passed. Fairly certain i will never get rid of the car...

I have been driving as my sort of meditation and time to gather myself. 1500 miles in a week, no issues, just raw driving. I have never driven another car that touches what this car feels like to drive.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Dan, awkward moment because you dropped such heavy news in this old thread.
Sorry to hear about your girl... hope you're able to get your mind away from everything on your cruises.
Z06 looks terrific, but I feel like a jackass for even saying anything about the car...


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

It's life man. Sometimes it's ****ty. I have the good times in her life with me and that's what matters. I would t wish this on anyone, but I wouldn't trade away the bad for loss of any of the good.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your daughter Dan. Beautiful car, enjoy it.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about your daughter, Cancer is a real mother****er. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. 

Best new vette I've seen, glad to hear its helping. Stay strong Dan!!


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't post much here, but had to remember my password to give my regards. I can't imagine losing any of my little ones... Best wishes.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

The new car looks great. The C6 Z06's are ridiculously fast on a track. The C7 Z06 must be a monster


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the condolences.


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

I can't begin to imagine how you feel. My deepest condolences.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Dan.S said:


> It's life man. Sometimes it's ****ty. I have the good times in her life with me and that's what matters. I would t wish this on anyone, but I wouldn't trade away the bad for loss of any of the good.


I'm sorry, brother. Your attitude and your memorial page show you're a great man, and that will surely reflect in your other kid(s) and the people around you. I know that I wouldn't have half the strength you have! :beer:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Bring that beast out to No Flyzone Arizona March 12/13th in Gila Bend AZ. That event is a blast! Check this video out to see what to expect. Spoiler alert, it may have you rethinking the TTRS trade in  TTRS content at about the 2:30 mark






Hank


----------

